# Windows 10



## snickerd3 (Jul 30, 2015)

mr snick downloaded his free win 10 upgrade yesterday. it defaulted to the tablet/touchscreen format when installed but he foundt he setting to switch it back to the desktop view.

it was still on the tablet view when i tried it...not a fan of that setting. took a bit to find the internet browser, didn't realize Edge is the new IE.

he requested win 10 for the laptop too, but he was going to wait until after using 10 on desktop for a while before loading to the laptop


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 30, 2015)

My computer downloaded it last night. I'm waiting on the reviews before I install it.


----------



## Supe (Jul 30, 2015)

Due up for the install, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Plan on doing so since KF gave the EB.com thumb of approval.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 30, 2015)

In short,

Win8/8.1 = Vista

Win7 = Win10

:thumbs:


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 2, 2015)

Pulled the trigger and installed Windows 10.

KF, you don't lie. It's like windows 7 but the start menu has those live tiles. It is even running my PC version of Fallout 3 just fine.

lusone:


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm still waiting for my pc to get validated. I might have to go the manual route soon.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 3, 2015)

If it's on par with 7 then I may have to look into it. I absolutely refused to upgrade to 8. Of course, do you need a super-computer to run it? I've still got my 4 year old laptop, granted it was pretty badass back in the day, but it is getting up there.


----------



## Supe (Aug 3, 2015)

Did the install, no noticeable changes in normal activities other than stupid start menu links and a few shortcuts that didn't work after the upgrade.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 3, 2015)

jeb6294 said:


> If it's on par with 7 then I may have to look into it. I absolutely refused to upgrade to 8. Of course, do you need a super-computer to run it? I've still got my 4 year old laptop, granted it was pretty badass back in the day, but it is getting up there.


Though it wasn't intuitive at all, Windows 8/8.1 was also basically an "enhanced" version of W7. But only if correctly configured to do so. All the old commands and file structure was maintained, with a few new features thrown in as well. W8 booted so much faster than W7 ever did.

As for W10 hardware/software requirements, you can use the Windows Compatibility Center to verify proper functionality.


----------



## willsee (Aug 6, 2015)

I like windows 8.1

I guess I need to look up and see if everything I run works with Windows 10 before I decide to upgrade or not.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 6, 2015)

willsee said:


> I like windows 8.1
> 
> I guess I need to look up and see if everything I run works with Windows 10 before I decide to upgrade or not.


I had no real issues with it other than the annoying "Metro" interface and some lingering driver issues where I could "upgrade" from 8 to 8.1 (required a new install).

If you have no compatibility issues with 8.1, you likely won't have any with 10. Check the link I posted above which should be able to scan and let you know if there are any issues.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Aug 10, 2015)

I just switched to windows 10 from 7... I don't mind it too much, will take a little getting use to the new start menu, but not that bad...now I'm having more trouble going from office 2007 to 2013....


----------



## Supe (Aug 11, 2015)

kevo_55 said:


> Pulled the trigger and installed Windows 10.
> 
> KF, you don't lie. It's like windows 7 but the start menu has those live tiles. It is even running my PC version of Fallout 3 just fine.
> 
> lusone:




I got rid of those stupid tiles. I am not a fan of some of the stuff it won't let you delete, though.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 11, 2015)

Supe said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> > Pulled the trigger and installed Windows 10.
> ...


You could always install a 3rd party Start Menu that more closely mimics the classic Win7 version. It's developed by Stardock. It's what I used to bring the Start Menu back to Win8/8.1 while I was running that.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 17, 2015)

Windows 10 Tips &amp; Tricks

http://www.maximumpc.com/windows-10-tips-and-tricks/?utm_content=buffer6e4c7&amp;utm_medium=social&amp;utm_source=facebook.com&amp;utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## mevans154 (Aug 19, 2015)

My son installed Windows 10 on his new laptop. After the installation, when the computer booted up the desktop screen would just refresh once a second and nothing worked. After working on it for 3 nights, I just reinstalled Windows 8.1.

I guess we'll just wait for Windows 10.1


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2015)

seems really hit or miss with the win 10. our laptop had no troubles loaded the desktop version and worked aok, our desktop installed the tablet format as default just a few clicks to make it desktop and we were good to go. but others have had problems


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 19, 2015)

Isn't windows 10 the same as running two machines with windows XP?

Windows XP= Windows 5

2x Windows XP = Windows 10

The math checks


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 19, 2015)

mevans154 said:


> My son installed Windows 10 on his new laptop. After the installation, when the computer booted up the desktop screen would just refresh once a second and nothing worked. After working on it for 3 nights, I just reinstalled Windows 8.1.
> 
> I guess we'll just wait for Windows 10.1


I'm guessing this is related to some type of driver(s) issue. Since you aren't likely to work on it any further, one thing that might have helped was to have any hardware drivers updated from the mfr. and also to uninstall any 3rd party A/V and/or firewall software.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 19, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> mevans154 said:
> 
> 
> > My son installed Windows 10 on his new laptop. After the installation, when the computer booted up the desktop screen would just refresh once a second and nothing worked. After working on it for 3 nights, I just reinstalled Windows 8.1.
> ...


what ever happened to opening the box, plugging something in and having it work? seriously?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 19, 2015)

Fox, I've read a few articles with Windows 10 targeting pirated soft ware. I may know of a guy who knows a guy who knows another guy who has pirated Adobe and Microsoft Office running. Will updating to Win 10 screw this guy over?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 19, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > mevans154 said:
> ...


As a software developer, this can be quite a tall order. With software, there's no sure way to be able to determine every hardware configuration possible. As such, not every transition will be 100% compatible. I will say that MS has made leaps and bounds in the transition to Win10 (not to mention offering it for free) vs. the transition from XP-Vista or W7-W8. I think I read something where 85-90% of the upgrades were virtually seamless. That's pretty darn good from a software engineering perspective.



Ramnares P.E. said:


> Fox, I've read a few articles with Windows 10 targeting pirated soft ware. I may know of a guy who knows a guy who knows another guy who has pirated Adobe and Microsoft Office running. Will updating to Win 10 screw this guy over?


Not likely since I think we're friends with the same guy.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 19, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


Small world ain't it.


----------



## mevans154 (Aug 20, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > mevans154 said:
> ...


The funny thing is that the computer has a "Plays nice with Windows 10" factory sticker on it!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 20, 2015)

mevans154 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


Meaning some piece of 3rd party software or hardware driver was install that wasn't digitally signed by MS. Happens all the time. A sure-fire way would have been to perform a clean install. Gets rid of all the bloatware too. :thumbs:


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 1, 2015)

why did win 10 slow the computer down?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 1, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> why did win 10 slow the computer down?


Have you reviewed the system requirements for Win10? Start there. Otherwise it could be a hardware and/or driver issue as well. Is the main operating system drive a solid-state drive (SSD) or conventional HDD? If HDD, how old is it?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 1, 2015)

we just got the computer last year brand spanking new everything. not sure what kind of drive he bought though. using win 7 we could turn the computer on and within 15 seconds it was up and ready to use. win 10...almost a minute


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 1, 2015)

Sounds like a SSD to me.

Have you been downloading any of the "apps?"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 1, 2015)

Difficult to day why the start-up time has increased so significantly. For me I've actually seen a boot time improvement over 7. As kevo mentioned, perhaps some of the apps that are loading on start-up are slowing things down. From a "run" command (Windows key+R), you can type "msconfig" and open the start-up task manager to see what's loading on boot-up. Generally speaking, anything that is not Windows related (i.e. loaded from C:\Program Files) can be disabled and doesn't need to run on start-up. Adobe is typically notorious for loading junk on start-up.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 1, 2015)

kevo_55 said:


> Sounds like a SSD to me.
> 
> Have you been downloading any of the "apps?"


i haven't, i deleted a lot of that shit. not sure about mr snick though


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 1, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Difficult to day why the start-up time has increased so significantly. For me I've actually seen a boot time improvement over 7. As kevo mentioned, perhaps some of the apps that are loading on start-up are slowing things down. From a "run" command (Windows key+R), you can type "msconfig" and open the start-up task manager to see what's loading on boot-up. Generally speaking, anything that is not Windows related (i.e. loaded from C:\Program Files) can be disabled and doesn't need to run on start-up. Adobe is typically notorious for loading junk on start-up.


i'll give that a try. if can I can speed it up, that's two things in the last month I will have been able to accomplish that has stumped mr snick


----------



## csb (Sep 1, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > mevans154 said:
> ...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2015)

So you people actually use a computer at home?


----------



## csb (Sep 2, 2015)

Only for RedTube


----------



## Supe (Sep 2, 2015)

"Look it up on RedTube! Uh, I meant YouPorn! Er, uh, the internet."


----------



## Joe Dirt PE (Sep 2, 2015)

mevans154 said:


> I guess we'll just wait for Windows 10.1




If Microsoft does what they say they're going to do, there won't be a Windows 10.1. It's going to be similar to what Apple has been doing with OSX. There will be major milestones but unlikely a new version number.



engineergurl said:


> what ever happened to opening the box, plugging something in and having it work? seriously?




There's no such thing, no matter what promises that Apple makes. I've had Macs at various points in time, they are not flawless.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 2, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> So you people actually use a computer at home?


I have 6 of them (not counting tablets) at home running at any given time. :thumbs:


----------



## csb (Sep 2, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > So you people actually use a computer at home?
> ...




Whoa. TMP.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 2, 2015)

One can never have too much porn


----------



## csb (Sep 3, 2015)

Is there a constant involved in that equation?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 3, 2015)

csb said:


> Only for RedTube


If you see me on there, I was drunk....er, wait, you don't know what I look like.


----------



## Supe (Sep 4, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Only for RedTube
> ...


At least not your face!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Only for RedTube
> ...


Ha ha.....I do NOW


----------

